# shout car audio



## cynthia8 (Mar 4, 2011)

im ungrading my car audio amplifier.i want to have a good quality amp that i can play as loud as i want it to. what should i be aware of be4 buying it? any advice?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Look for an amplifier with CEA 2006 compliance, this way you can make sure it is putting out the numbers it claims.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

OR just look on the box and see what the RMS wattage is


----------

